# Wattwürmer Dänemark



## torino (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo
wollte mal euch fragen da ich diesen Sommer nach Dänemark Nordjütland fahre wie ich da meine Wattwürmer sammeln kann da dort ja so kein Watt ist und kaufen wollte ich die Wattwürmer da auch nicht . Deswegen sind dort auch im Vorderen Bereich auch am Starnd dort wo die Wellen auftreffen Wattwürmerkot Hügel im Normalfall an der Nordsee ?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*

Auch in Nordjütland kann man an den Wattwurm-Hügeln im Spülsaum der Nordsee Wattwürmer finden aber deutlich schwieriger als im Wattenmeer südlich von Esbjerg.

*Aber Vorsicht!!! *Wattwurm-Buddeln/Plümpern ist nicht überall in DK privat erlaubt, da gibt es Schutzgebiete in denen das nicht erlaubt ist! Um Ärger zu vermeiden, würde ich mich vorher bei den örtlichen Gerätehändlern oder Turistbüros erkundigen!


----------



## Kxlxrxxmxn (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*

Ich habe an der Nordseeseite da noch keine Wattwürmerhaufen sehen können.
Nördlich von Esbjerg gibts nicht mehr in der Richtung nach meiner Erfahrung.
Ist halt kein Watt mehr, ne?
Fällt zwar Tide abhängig auf einige Meter weit trocken, aber nicht so weit und der Untergrund ist hart und sandig, nicht weich und matschig.
Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen und mich mit ausreichend Salzis eindecken.
Petri!


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*

Hallo, im Limfjord findest du Deine Wattwürmer besonders an der Limfjordfähre von Thyborön. Ferner kannst Du Deine Wattis an der Ostseeseite oder besser gesagt Kattegatseite bei Ebbe buddeln. Die Gezeiten stehen in der örtlichen Presse. "Jyllands irgendwie" heißt die Zeitung, bekannt durch die netten Karikaturen von Mohamed:q:q:q Viel Spaß, Shorty


----------



## Kxlxrxxmxn (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*

posten!
Jyllands Posten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*

bekommt man rund um blavand wattis ? oder nur in hvide sande ?


----------



## ScorcherOne (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*

Angelladen in Blåvand ist doch geschlossen.
Aber in der Ho-Bucht lassen sich bestimmt ein paar Würmer ausbuddeln.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*



ScorcherOne schrieb:


> Angelladen in Blåvand ist doch geschlossen.
> Aber in der Ho-Bucht lassen sich bestimmt ein paar Würmer ausbuddeln.



hallo wir waren gestern in der ho bucht bis zu den knien im schlamm, nur miniwürmer, wo sollen da sonst welche sein. bin direkt von ho rangefahren. also von ho und dann wo das schild steht ho bucht. oder sucht ihr woanders ?

lg


----------



## andy_62 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*



ScorcherOne schrieb:


> Angelladen in Blåvand ist doch geschlossen.
> Aber in der Ho-Bucht lassen sich bestimmt ein paar Würmer ausbuddeln.


Es gibt in Blavand ein Fahrradverleih gegenüber der Eisdiele und der bekommt Sonnabends frische Wattis.Ausserdem hat er gefrorene in Streifen geschnittene Heringe und Hornis#:


----------



## wulliw (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*

Hallo.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich genau in Fredericia oder Middelfart wattis oder seeringler bekomme.

Gruß Wulli


----------



## goldfischfussball (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*

Super Wattwürmer bekommt ihr auch in Billum (Südwestjütland).  Etwa 300m vor dem Ortsausgang in Richtung Oksbøl auf der linken Seite steht, wenn offen, ein kleines unscheinbares Schild an der Straße. Wer dänsich spricht, kann auch vorbestellen.


----------



## Schleppfischer69 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*

Da kann ich goldfischfussball nur zustimmen. Habe leider beim letzten Besuch keine Fotos von der Preisliste gleich links hinter der Tür gemacht. 
 Daher die Frage: kennt noch jemand die aktuellen Sandormpreise für 100 Stück in Billum?
 Ich fahre im Oktober wieder an die Nordseeküste zum "Plattenschnappen".
 Petri


----------



## Aalmeyer (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*

Moin...ist das die Bude mit den Wattwürmern?


----------



## Aalmeyer (23. August 2017)

*AW: Wattwürmer Dänemark*

So, ich war letzten Sonntag in Billum und habe 100 Wattwürmer für 200 Kronen gekauft. Der ältere etwas verkauzte Herr hatte das Schild draußen. Wenn ihr mal da seid: Ja, es ist der mittlere Eingang, ihr braucht nicht um das Haus herum zu laufen....und nein, die Hunde tun nix, die wollen nur spielen. 
Mal sehen, heute ist endlich mal etwas weniger Wind und entsprechend weniger Brandung. Gestern habe ich nach gefühlten 30 Sekunden das 200er Blei mit Montage wieder am Strand.


----------

